# 5-string Basses with narrow string spacings (that aren't Ibanez)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2022)

The Ibanez SR series tends to be the default when it comes to narrow-string-spaced basses, but I'm curious what else is there?

I know of the (kinda hard to find) Aria SB-404/5. There's also the Peavey Cirrus basses. What else would there be?


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 5, 2022)

Fender MB-5 (at least the old Japanese ones) is effectively a streamlined Jazz bass with narrow spacing at the bridge. Doesn't look like a Jazz but it sounds like one.

Carvin 5 strings, although they had an optional wide/asymmetrical neck. Not sure about Kiesel era instruments.

You might ask a mod to move this to the Bass subforum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> You might ask a mod to move this to the Bass subforum.


Already did. Meant to post this in the bass section but I missed it by a section.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2022)

How's the Yamaha BB series? I saw that one brought up and it's looking proper in-line with hat I'm looking for.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 6, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How's the Yamaha BB series? I saw that one brought up and it's looking proper in-line with hat I'm looking for.


Yamaha generally makes good stuff for the price point. I do know that the BB series sound good—they have a more traditional sound than a typical SR, for example, which you could probably gather from the pickup configuration. Can't remember the last time I actually played one but I think I would remember if they were trash, and they are generally well regarded from what I've seen.

I do have an RBX6JM six string that has been very sturdy and reliable for about 20 years. I wasn't a huge fan of how it sounded so I totally redid the electronics about 10 years in, so I can't comment on that as much. But structurally it is a very solid build. The neck and frets have held up very well through many gigs, seasonal changes, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2022)

Honestly the reason it piqued my interest is because I would like a 5-string bass that sounds more old school.  I picked some humbucker-loaded basses because they tend to be the majority of 5 strings.  If I can find more 5-string basses with P/J setups, that'd be optimal. J/J would be okay but I got kinda bored of using J basses. 



Sounds fucking great here.

I also remember the guy from No Doubt uses BB basses and his tone is also great.


----------



## Crungy (Jun 6, 2022)

I could be wrong but I thought Yamaha BB's were more like 18-19mm spacing. 

Have you looked at Schecter and ESP? There's might be close to Ibanez's offerings. 

I don't know how rare these are but the string spacing is tight for sure, probably in the 16-17mm range at the most.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2022)

How narrow do you want to go?

Warwicks were only 16.5mm, IIRC, on their 5 strings. Pretty thick, raw-feeling necks, though. Some people love that feel, but it's not for me.

Rickenbacker made some 5 string basses that looked just like 4 string basses they crammed an extra string onto. I'm also not a fan of their stuff, but I think my dislike for Rickenbacker basses is more objective.

Never played a Schecter bass, but those look pretty narrow as well.... umm, Mosrite might be the record holder for narrowness, but they were poorly designed and good luck finding one anyway.

Might be good to know your budget and what else you're looking for here other than just narrow neck.


----------



## Crungy (Jun 6, 2022)

The bridges on Warwicks do have saddles that can be shifted to allow slightly more spacing but it wouldn't be much. I think their bridge setup is my favorite after individual saddles on my Dingwalls. 

Nothing wrong with the old bent Fender style, but if I'm playing a 5 string I prefer something more modern.


----------



## olejason (Jun 6, 2022)

+1 for Warwick... 16.5mm is pretty much perfect for me to go between fingerstyle or pick. Older Carvins and Conklins have pretty narrow spacing too if you can find them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2022)

It's worth noting that I don't plan on spending Warwick or even Ric money (even used ) on a bass  I don't play bass as a main fiddle. So definitely something ~$500 or less.
I would like to hunt down one of these old Schecter Riot 5s. It seems to have a pretty narrow neck. 






Just checked out the LTD B-series and they also have the same nut width as an Soundgear 5.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2022)

Also one thing I like about the SR505 is that it has a pretty uniform width. It doesn't seem to get much wider even down to the high frets.






inb4 "just get an sr505"


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Jun 6, 2022)

I believe 17mm is around standard from what I see . They go up from 16mm - 19mm for your average basses . I'm not entirely sure if you'd notice 1mm , but going from a 19 to a 16 would be something more understandable .

I feel like your best option is going to a store and just trying basses out and seeing what you like . Keep in mind , if you're messing around with different low tunings , even like DEAG , that extra slop in the string could affect the spacing in relation to less tension . So , trying stuff out would be my go to .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2022)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> I believe 17mm is around standard from what I see . They go up from 16mm - 19mm for your average basses . I'm not entirely sure if you'd notice 1mm , but going from a 19 to a 16 would be something more understandable .
> 
> I feel like your best option is going to a store and just trying basses out and seeing what you like . Keep in mind , if you're messing around with different low tunings , even like DEAG , that extra slop in the string could affect the spacing in relation to less tension . So , trying stuff out would be my go to .


I have messed around with different basses. I've been leaning more towards the narrower spectrum of things. My most recent bass was good (Schecter Diamond J-5 Deluxe), but I started to get bored of the standard J/J sound, plus it definitely got too wide the higher you got on the frets.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Jun 6, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have messed around with different basses. I've been leaning more towards the narrower spectrum of things. My most recent bass was good (Schecter Diamond J-5 Deluxe), but I started to get bored of the standard J/J sound, plus it definitely got too wide the higher you got on the frets.


I tried a Schecter P Bass , it was a 4 with some flamed top or something along that line and the neck was about as thin as a Fender Geddy Lee . It was fast , probably the fastest neck I've played so far . I'm used to 6 strings now so a 4 is just weird to me now .


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 7, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also one thing I like about the SR505 is that it has a pretty uniform width. It doesn't seem to get much wider even down to the high frets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those actually were at one time arguably the best budget "modern" five string. I had a student who found one of the older ones with the wenge/bubinga neck for around $300. The electronics were the weakest link but still well above the bar for an instrument in that price range.

Something tells me you can't get them that cheap anymore... Plus the finish on the new ones seems to flake off very easily.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Those actually were at one time arguably the best budget "modern" five string. I had a student who found one of the older ones with the wenge/bubinga neck for around $300. The electronics were the weakest link but still well above the bar for an instrument in that price range.
> 
> Something tells me you can't get them that cheap anymore... Plus the finish on the new ones seems to flake off very easily.



Yeah prices seem to have gone up on them a bit. And in fact when I find them, they do have really ragged finishes. 
I also want basses with more... uh... uniformly-shaped pickups. With these it seems like you're locked to barts. I'd like something with EMG-sized humbuckers or your standard P/J deal.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 7, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I also want basses with more... uh... uniformly-shaped pickups. With these it seems like you're locked to barts. I'd like something with EMG-sized humbuckers or your standard P/J deal.


Fair enough, although it actually isn't _that _hard to find replacement pickups for an SR with Barts. I scored a set of used Nordstrand Big Singles on Reverb that were made specifically to drop into an SR, for example. Of course there are tons of Fender-style pickups which makes them ridiculously easy to find alternatives for.


----------



## Mitri (Jun 7, 2022)

Probably not what you're looking for BUT my Kiesel ZM7 has adjustable string spacing at the bridge. Get a ZM5 and obtain a custom nut to match the spacing/angles. If you bought new, you could pecify such features as part of the final setup.

Anyways, sorry I don't have more helpful suggestions or advice.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 7, 2022)

Trouble might be that, at $500, there are only a handful of five string choices that don't have some sort of monkey's-paw-level spoiler. The Ibanez is obviously the one everyone recommends, because they are consistent and don't come with any sort of weird kryptonite. I can't say much about the Schecter having not spent too much time playing any of their basses. Pretty much everything else I can think of in that price range with acceptable quality has either been mentioned already or has a wider spacing.


----------



## Mitri (Jun 7, 2022)

Sorry about that, somehow I missed the part about budget considerations...I sometimes forget that lysdexia is often akin to letters and numbers exhibiting some kind of stealth cloaking ability. 

Maybe this Hipshot does the thing(s) you seek?






Hipshot 5-String Bass Bridge - StewMac


Versatile, high quality 5-string solidbody bridge with adjustable string spacing.




www.stewmac.com





Same features, but well under budget. Put it on your bass or buy a bass then install it or get a luthier to perform either of the aforementioned services. Either way, that bridge might very well be as good as lateral string adjustment gets for bass saddles.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2022)

I've always dug the G&L's . Not sure on string spacing but even the 5 string is super easy to play. It feels easy like a guitar to play compared to most basses. I think the one I'm talking about is the L2500 because my buddys has no pick guard like those and looks just like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2022)

Actually just found the perfect bass last night. Gonna see if one eventually pops up.


----------



## Crungy (Jun 8, 2022)

What is it? Or are you going to make us wait lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2022)

Crungy said:


> What is it? Or are you going to make us wait lol


Actually a couple of them. Found out Samick made a few 5-strings that have really narrow spacing


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 8, 2022)

Schecter tends to have narrow string spacing, at least for the models I've played. 
I recently played one of the Stilleto Session models and it was great! Definitely had narrow string spacing like an Ibanez SR bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2022)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Schecter tends to have narrow string spacing, at least for the models I've played.
> I recently played one of the Stilleto Session models and it was great! Definitely had narrow string spacing like an Ibanez SR bass.


I was def looking at some Schecters. One that was definitely intriguing was the Stiltetto Stealth







Justg didn't know if that neck was massively wide, or if the body was so tiny. 

EDIT:

Judging by videos... It's just a super-compact body. Might need to check it out because I like smaller basses.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was def looking at some Schecters. One that was definitely intriguing was the Stiltetto Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those seem like a good deal at $600 new it looks like though. Maybe...Hopefully.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2022)

c7spheres said:


> Those seem like a good deal at $380 new it looks like though. Maybe...Hopefully.


Where you seeing $380? They're $600 everywhere I'm looking.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where you seeing $380? They're $600 everywhere I'm looking.


I mistyped $380 when looking at at used one from GC. THey have used one's for $380, but $600 looks like a good deal I meant to say. sorry. I go correct it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2022)

gdi I'd buy it right now if I wasn't waiting on selling shit.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 8, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was def looking at some Schecters. One that was definitely intriguing was the Stiltetto Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah that looks pretty cool. The Stiletto Studio has EMG pickups. I haven't tried out the Schecter branded OEM pickups, so not sure how they sound (that link isn't the greatest sound demo in my opinion so hard to judge from that).

Yeah the Stiletto's have small bodies and thin necks, similar to an ibanez SR. I'm a guitarist who likes to dabble on bass and Ibanez SR are my fave basses, and after picking up the Schecter Stiletto, I'd say that it is my 2nd fave. 

Of course, see if you can find a used (good condition) Schecter Stiletto or C-5 or something. Or, grab an Ibanez SR if you like those. the SR500's are great, although the pickups are mediocre (but good for certain genres without question). SR605E's with the Nordstrands are awesome though. I had one and loved it, but I unfortunately got a lemon and had to send it back. I went with the SR1345B because finding stock of the SR605E's in Canada is hard right now. I'd also recommend looking for used SR Premium's--they are great! Just be aware the Premium SR's have a different neck shape than the SR Standard line. Still a great neck shape, but just different--more flat on the back of the neck than the Standards which are more rounded.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2022)

I think I'm pretty set on all the basses I found. They all either have the P/J config (or in this case Humbucker/P) I'm looking for.


----------



## Scordare (Jun 8, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Fender MB-5 (at least the old Japanese ones) is effectively a streamlined Jazz bass with narrow spacing at the bridge. Doesn't look like a Jazz but it sounds like one.
> 
> Carvin 5 strings, although they had an optional wide/asymmetrical neck. Not sure about Kiesel era instruments.
> 
> You might ask a mod to move this to the Bass subforum.


Good to see someone mention the MB-5! They are a great bass that goes under the radar…One of my favorites and sound huge for their small size. I can confirm it’s 17mm string spacing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 8, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I'm pretty set on all the basses I found. They all either have the P/J config (or in this case Humbucker/P) I'm looking for.


keep us updated on what you get!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2022)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> keep us updated on what you get!


Will admit it's not high priority atm. Just came to mind because I've been playing bass a little bit more lately and want a 5-string again. Had a Schecter J 5, but I had to move it due to the neck being a bit too wide for me.


----------



## estin (Jun 11, 2022)

ebmm 5 strings are 16.5mm spacing iirc, have seen some great deals on used ones for around $1k-1,100 ish. ebmm retains very little resale value it seems. great for buying!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 12, 2022)

estin said:


> ebmm 5 strings are 16.5mm spacing iirc, have seen some great deals on used ones for around $1k-1,100 ish. ebmm retains very little resale value it seems. great for buying!


I've never been a fan of the sound of most EBMM basses tbh.


----------



## Adieu (Jun 12, 2022)

Cort had a bunch of decent basses that looked to be based on Ibanez Soundgears iirc


----------



## Scordare (Jun 12, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Cort had a bunch of decent basses that looked to be based on Ibanez Soundgears iirc



I had a Cort A5 that was very nice with adjustable bridge string spacing…you could get it really narrow. I just don’t like the tone and attack of neck thru basses and traded it off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 12, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Cort had a bunch of decent basses that looked to be based on Ibanez Soundgears iirc



Cort did come to mind, but I can find any detailed specs of the necks.


----------



## kumimajava (Jun 13, 2022)

Not sure if this has come up, but Steinberger 5's tend to be narrow (16.25mm), and should be available in your price range; similarly the Hohner B2V (i.e. the Hohner version of the Steinberger paddle-bass 5).

Perhaps rarer, but still sometimes available second hand: Yamaha BB-2000 5-string, the very first one they did, or a Yamaha BX-5. Both have, if I recall, 5-strings on a 4-string width neck, so if you're after a really tight spacing, these might suit (IIRC, around 15mm spacing on these). The later Yamaha BB5's have wider spacing (current ones have 18mm). 

If 17/17.5mm is not too wide, that opens up all the Musicman/Sterling/OLP basses as a possibility as well.


----------



## estin (Jun 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've never been a fan of the sound of most EBMM basses tbh.


same, too bright and rattly for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 14, 2022)

estin said:


> same, too bright and rattly for me.



Yeah, real talk I hate the sound of MOST humbuckers in bass guitars. The main reason I was looking at basses with universal 40DC-style pickups is because some companies (EMG for example) make P and J pickups in the humbucker housing.


----------



## Demonlvlzero (Aug 11, 2022)

Ibanez is the obvious choice for narrow string spacing, but cort also makes models with narrow string spacing. Cort is the manufacturer of all of the Ibanez guitars/basses that are not MIJ. They make incredible basses for really cheap, cheaper than Ibanez. I think the B5 element is around $500


----------



## Winspear (Aug 11, 2022)

Dean Edge seemed similar to me


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Aug 15, 2022)

Demonlvlzero said:


> Ibanez is the obvious choice for narrow string spacing, but cort also makes models with narrow string spacing. Cort is the manufacturer of all of the Ibanez guitars/basses that are not MIJ. They make incredible basses for really cheap, cheaper than Ibanez. I think the B5 element is around $500


I've just got the B5 open pore black one, it's really really nice for the money. I think it has 18mm string spacing though. The neck is kinda chunky, but feels comfortable enough with the fretboard being like Ibanez flat.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 29, 2022)

I have a Squier Affinity 5 string J Bass in Olympic White that I threw some cream EMG’s in and replaced the stock 1 7/8” nut with a Tusq XL in 1 3/4”, then sanded down the sides to make the neck fit the 1 3/4” width, then did a full setup which included re’dressing the fret ends, plays killer now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2022)

So I never grabbed the bass. Mostly because I've been thinking about just buying a bass plugin after seeing how much a lot of them were going for.  It was either getting the cheapest 5-string bass I can find for $200 + shipping, or a Submission Audio plugin for ~$100.


----------



## Koldunya (Oct 3, 2022)

olejason said:


> Carvins


Iirc they're 16.25mm like my X64 (6-string).


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been thinking about just buying a bass plugin after seeing how much a lot of them were going for


zhanibek#9526 on Gary Hiebner's Discord made this with Djinnbass (Dingwall) and NeuralDSP's B7K Ultra:


----------



## BurningRome (Oct 4, 2022)

Seems like the Jazz Bass is not what you want however they do have a great narrow neck and you can get a 5 string with active pickups that sound really good for a decent price.

If you're messing around only, try the Squier VI bass. 6 string and feels like it's practically a guitar neck. I've had one, it's def fun and very unique.


----------



## Koldunya (Oct 4, 2022)

BurningRome said:


> If you're messing around only, try the Squier VI bass. 6 string and feels like it's practically a guitar neck. I've had one, it's def fun and very unique.


I'll second this, my experience is with an Ibanez SRC6, 42mm to... 55mm nut to heel or so neck, Ibanez Tight End 6-string guitar bridge (10.8mm), but yeah. Very fun instruments, one of my favorites, though with the 30" scale you'll be hard pressed to lower the tuning much with available gauges (specialty strings not withstanding).

The Ibanez GVB36 is outside your price range, but it's 14mm at the bridge for 6-strings XD


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 5, 2022)

the old peavy dyna basses and foundation basses were really nice back in the day and they had narrow spacing. maybe a used example in fine condition could be found out there. these were not low end instruments and were popular about the time they were making the wolfgang guitars. also, the Guild Pilot bass was quite narrow if i recall


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 5, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> the old peavy dyna basses and foundation basses were really nice back in the day and they had narrow spacing. maybe a used example in fine condition could be found out there. these were not low end instruments and were popular about the time they were making the wolfgang guitars. also, the Guild Pilot bass was quite narrow if i recall
> View attachment 115414



Yeah the DynaBass and TL-Five would be perfect, but the prices on them seem to went up a loooot in recent years.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 26, 2022)

Old Pilots may have had narrow spacing at the nut but later ones (or I suppose the DeArmond ones) were a little wider. They were definitely wide at the bridge, 19mm spacing. 

Those were decent basses for the money. Active eq, okay-ish pickups and a 35" scale. Very decent beater basses if you find a good deal.


----------

